

Show HN: 10,000 hours app - alansparrow
http://alansparrow.github.io/SpockGoal-ios/

======
Codhisattva
It's sad, but there's no fact or even research behind Galdwell's "10000 hour"
thing. Like most of his books, it's just made up bs.

------
johnadam
Cool. I will try this app.

